# Wrapping a car queries



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Guys,

Just a few questions relating to vinyl wrapping a car.

I potentially have a car coming my way that is probably in need of a full respray.
It's been keyed a few times, a couple real deep.
It's stone chipped to hell, and will also need some rust repair done.

So, if the car was prep'd (fillered, primered etc) along with new bumpers (in primer) would this be a suitable base for a wrap? Or does the car need to be sprayed? My assumption is, as long as the surface is smooth then the wrap should be fine?

Next up, where does the wrap actually cover? 
Do the door shuts get wrapped up to the door seal for example?
Or when you open the door/boot/bonnet do you still have the bare paintwork? (obviously in the engine bay would be original paint)


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

Wrapping is not actually a bodyshop related subject mate, bodyshops dont do wrapping instead that job goes to a sign writer.

I would advice some kind of paint or primer be applied to any repairs or bare metal prior to wrapping as if you get a chip in the wrap and water or moisture creeps in you will end up with rust under the wrap which would look hurrendous.

Wrapping a car can sometimes be more expensive than painting believe it or not and doesnt last any where near aslong.

HTH :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

^^^^^ I'd listen to the above advice mate.

As for car wrapping fella, it's not cheap to have it done properly your looking around two grand upwards for a decent job. Which is why moosh said its as much as a decent respray. :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

in terms of the "is the door shuts ect wrapped"
that really depends on how much you want to spend, and how good the company is..

if its cost cutting measure some wont wrap the door shuts ect, and will be cheaper.. but wont look as nice.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Didnt one on here that has done a few do one that had about 3 different coloured panels different coloured bumpers needed other bits doing and looked stunning once wrapped....:thumb:

However not chrome, spotted a chrome wrapped XK looked terrible...:lol:


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

thanks guys, i've contact the guys at Magic on here to see if they can give me a rough guide price


----------



## Mono749 (Dec 8, 2007)

james_death said:


> Didnt one on here that has done a few do one that had about 3 different coloured panels different coloured bumpers needed other bits doing and looked stunning one wrapped....:thumb:
> 
> However not chrome, spotted a chrome wrapped XK looked terrible...:lol:


you wouldnt have the link for that mate


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Like this one? 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187334&highlight=300zx+wrap

Underneath needs to be smooth and grease/ dirt free. No bare metal.

Wrap can go to where you want, but think - especially shuts (you can't wrap door hinges!)


----------



## bjarvis2785 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ti22 said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187334&highlight=300zx+wrap
> 
> ...


Lol, you couldn't have got any closer to what I'm after if you tried!!

Firstly, that's a stunning job. 
Secondly, you have PM :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Ti22 said:


> Like this one?
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=187334&highlight=300zx+wrap
> 
> ...


Thanks Sir sorry could not remember your id.... but have read your wrapping threads and loved them....

Thanks for picking up on this thread as thats the article that came straight to my mind.:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

nice work ti22... some amount of OP in that mettalic 3m vinyl though....

if a customer was willing to spend the cash you could take the doors ect off and wrap the shuts...


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

CraigQQ said:


> nice work ti22... some amount of OP in that mettalic 3m vinyl though....
> 
> if a customer was willing to spend the cash you could take the doors ect off and wrap the shuts...


Yeah it's peely! You could.. but you'd still have hinges and door checks in the original colour.


----------



## Scotty153 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi

if you fancy a shot at a DIY wrap i would recommend it every time. i had a few stone chips on the front of my car and a scratch down the door thanks to someone whos handy with a key  

so bought a few meters of 3M vinyl and once i had prepped the car and wipedown with IPA and removed all parts that needed removed for wrapping around edges i gave it a go, worked well first time round did what was going to be the hardest part as a trial (2003 Mini cooper S) we did the bonnet first. pleased with the results the car was stripped down and wrap ordered to do the whole car, 2 days later all wrapped ready to go back together and looked fantastic and all it owed me in the end was a mere £380 including some 3M Di-Noc carbon aswell 

i would upload the before during and after pictures but dont post on here too much so not certain how to add a picture without using the URL :lol:

we now do small wrapping jobs on the side and used the car for advertising so was WIN WIN for me all round 

all specialists i spoke to after were more than happy to give advice and tips on what was best ways to do it easily and how to get best results, like paint all in the prep any spec on the paint shows through tho we got a hair trapped under and had to peel back off remove hair and re apply the film :/ 

Hope this helps if you want to give it a shot


----------



## Custom Wraps Ltd (1 mo ago)

Hi Folks, 
We own a wrapping business and can provide your answers! back to the OP regarding the condition of the surface to be wrap ready. Yes ideally should be painted but as long as the panel is in primer and without defects, and smooth, it should be fine, but the biggest thing is to POST HEAT to the vinyls specs.
Cost wise regarding wrapping, it does vary between shops massively and between the finish you desire. Mirror Chromes being the most expensive options. Generally Matt, Satins and Gloss are the same price range and then your glitters. Flips. Chromes starts to get more expensive.

Door shuts (full inner sills and door backs) are an option and most common choice, unless you you have a black car or going the same colour as the OEM. 
we don't usually wrap the boot shuts unless asked but the added cost is obviously involved In stripping and removing the tailgate and refitting once wrapped. Same as door shuts, we fully remove the doors and hinges, wrap both sides of the doors. Wrap the door shuts, sometimes liquid wrap the hinges black if asked, install and refit the doors.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Custom Wraps Ltd said:


> Hi Folks,
> We own a wrapping business and can provide your answers! back to the OP regarding the condition of the surface to be wrap ready. Yes ideally should be painted but as long as the panel is in primer and without defects, and smooth, it should be fine, but the biggest thing is to POST HEAT to the vinyls specs.
> Cost wise regarding wrapping, it does vary between shops massively and between the finish you desire. Mirror Chromes being the most expensive options. Generally Matt, Satins and Gloss are the same price range and then your glitters. Flips. Chromes starts to get more expensive.
> 
> ...



No idea about wraps and whethere this advice is any but a business account resurrecting a 11 year old thread?

I know the new look forum appears not to have any rules and it's a free for all with all the spam but surely this is unfair on sponsors / businesses who have paid to advertise?


----------

